# Epson 1400 settings. printing transparencies



## zo76 (Nov 13, 2007)

So I just got a Epson 1400 and would like to know what are the best settings for printing transparencies with the stock ink. Quality options and paper types I already know about from searching in this forum but what about.. Should I click the Gray scale option to get the most black ink? Should I mess with the brightness and contrast bars? what settings do you guys/gals use? any advice would be greatly appreciated. thank you.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

no I dont mess with graysclae or brightness, I leave those settings alone and just select my quality and paper settings.


----------



## logothis (Jan 27, 2009)

Howdy, I'm an Epson noobie, just got the R1400 today. Does anyone know of any past posts that have info on setting the printer up to just print black on clear or matte film? Thanks for any info you can give me, as I'm in the "infant" stage.


----------



## AllahDivine1014 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Peace*
* I have an epson 1400 and I went to staples and purchased a 20pk. of photo supreme paper Matte. I went home and printed out a picture and as I began to see the picture coming out, and the finished result was a picture that took along time to dry. The picture is also distorted and blurry. The paper instructions state this paper can be printed on both sides. I printed that same picture in a 4x6 glossy and it came out perfect. I need to know if anyone knows the exact settings for me to use when printing on matte paper. So if anyone in the forum has any knowledge of this, please share it with me . Peace*
* Allah Divine*


----------



## ezilla (Feb 27, 2007)

I use the Ultra Premium Photo Paper Glossy, Photo RPM, uncheck high speed, check grayscale and edge smoothing. I tried using other settings but didn't make a difference. I figured the grayscale would use more black instead of a magenta/black mix. Wishful thinking I'm sure!


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

AllahDivine1014 said:


> *Peace*
> * I have an epson 1400 and I went to staples and purchased a 20pk. of photo supreme paper Matte. I went home and printed out a picture and as I began to see the picture coming out, and the finished result was a picture that took along time to dry. The picture is also distorted and blurry. The paper instructions state this paper can be printed on both sides. I printed that same picture in a 4x6 glossy and it came out perfect. I need to know if anyone knows the exact settings for me to use when printing on matte paper. So if anyone in the forum has any knowledge of this, please share it with me . Peace*
> * Allah Divine*


 Try printing on the other side.


----------



## AllahDivine1014 (Jul 15, 2008)

mrvixx said:


> Try printing on the other side.


 
*Peace*
* So do you think that printing it on the other side may help? How do you tell which side as the matte paper felt the same to me, or should I look or feel for smoothness oppose to dull? Thanks for replying as well. Peace*
* Divine*


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

normally you can feel a rough side and a smooth side. the rough side is coated to be ink receptive. the smooth side will not absorb any ink and it will just lay there and get blurry and will not dry.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Inkjet papers and films are coated with an ink receptive coating that will get sticky when you wet it - just like a postage stamp.

Wet your thumb and forefinger and pinch your paper or film. one side will stick - the coated side.


Are you trying to make screen making positives with photo paper? That means a very looooong exposure.


----------



## allahdivine (Jul 18, 2008)

RichardGreaves said:


> Inkjet papers and films are coated with an ink receptive coating that will get sticky when you wet it - just like a postage stamp.
> 
> Wet your thumb and forefinger and pinch your paper or film. one side will stick - the coated side.
> 
> ...


Peace
Thanks and I'm just trying to print a picture out 13x19, for my living room lol. Peace
Allah Divine


----------



## djohnd1 (Oct 8, 2010)

I use the Ultra Premium Photo Paper Glossy, Photo RPM, uncheck high speed. Then I push the saturation button all the way to the right.


----------



## djohnd1 (Oct 8, 2010)

forgot to tell you it is a pretty dark print but not dense enough to make halftones really good


----------



## djohnd1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Also were can i find a good inkjet transperancy at a reasonable price, and can you buy a bulk ink system for the 1400


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

djohnd1 said:


> Also were can i find a good inkjet transperancy at a reasonable price, and can you buy a bulk ink system for the 1400


i get mine for a very fair price from AST on the prefered vendors list. (advanced screen technologies) yes you can.


----------



## Xhair (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a question...
What would be the best and cheapest film for printing black only transparencies via simple seps software to load onto screens. I am getting the Epson 1400 a3 printer and would like to know. Am thinking about using it as a normal printer for photo/pic transfers as well so would only select the black ink only for the film (possibly might have to get a ciss for it too) 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Gcanno (Nov 16, 2010)

Check out my previous post in this link






*What printer settings for Illustrator?*


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i use ultra premium matte setting, uncheck high speed, check grey scale and select the right size paper (have done the wrong size before) and print it. i then let it dry over night so it can fully dry. and print on the rough side of the paper.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Matte paper + text quality seems to give the darkest. Unchecking high speed and edge smoothing should help as well as upping the contrast and saturation.

Best Printer Settings for Transparencies? - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

I just got my 1400 today. Now I know why everyone suggests this printer! Man. I did my first print on a glossy photo and I was shocked at the quality I was missing! I thought my canon was good..

Then I did a black on vellum. I do not think I will need to convert this thing or purchase another to do all black inks. It is pretty dark as is! Im a very happy Ebayer today!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

many people do get by with lower end printers with default ink cartridges so I am sure you'd get by with the 1400 just fine. You should be able to decide later if you'd still need a RIP which will lay down even darker prints. And among other things some say the halftones from a RIP is better than the halftones created by photoshop and other programs.


----------

